# driver Nouveau not used

## xaon

Hi!

I have a Nvidia GTX660, and i have enabled nouveau driver in kernal

```
<*> Nouveau (nVidia) cards
```

but seems like the the driver is not in use?

```

lspci -v

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 843b

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at f7000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

        Capabilities: [900] #19

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 843b

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at f7080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

anything i am missing?  :Shocked: 

----------

## VoidMage

Well, bit to little info there.

Did you check the usual suspects in kernel config (and kernel command line) ?

----------

## xaon

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Well, bit to little info there.
> 
> Did you check the usual suspects in kernel config (and kernel command line) ?

 

Hi VoidMage, i am not sure what are the "usual suspects"?

a bit more kernel config, if that helps:

```

 <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                           -*- VGA Arbitration                                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                           (16)  Maximum number of GPUs                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                           [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support                                                                │ │

  │ │                                           <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->                                         │ │

  │ │                                               I2C encoder or helper chips  --->                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                           < > 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                           < > ATI Rage 128                                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                           < > ATI Radeon                                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                           <*> Nouveau (nVidia) cards                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                           (5)   Maximum debug level                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                           (3)   Default debug level                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                           [*]   Support for backlight control                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                           < > Intel I810                                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                           <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                           [*]   Enable modesetting on intel by default                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                           [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for the modesetting intel driver                                                │ │

  │ │                                           [ ]   Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by default                                         │ │

  │ │                                           [ ]   Enable userspace modesetting on Intel hardware (DEPRECATED)                                                 │ │

  │ │                                           < > Matrox g200/g400                                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                           < > SiS video cards                                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                           < > Via unichrome video cards                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                           < > Savage video cards                                                                                            │ │

  │ │                                           < > DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                           < > Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                           < > DisplayLink                                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                           < > AST server chips                                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                           < > Kernel modesetting driver for MGA G200 server engines                                                         │ │

  │ │                                           < > Cirrus driver for QEMU emulated device                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                           < > QXL virtual GPU                                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                           < > DRM Support for bochs dispi vga interface (qemu stdvga)                                                       │ │

  │ │                                           -*- Lowlevel video output switch controls                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                           -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                           [ ] Exynos Video driver support  ----                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                           -*- Backlight & LCD device support  --->                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                               Console display driver support  --->                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                           [*] Bootup logo  --->                                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                                            

```

----------

## FishB8

It's probably best that you make set video drivers as modules rather than built-in. Especially when you are building with Intel drivers also from some reason. It's a waste of space to have stuff loaded that will never be used.

You probably need to check and see what framebuffer device driver is initially being used. The nouveau driver will fail to load with almost anything other than VESA VGA used as the initial framebuffer device driver.

----------

## xaon

i have disable the intel drivers, and make nouveau a module

```
< > ATI Radeon                                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                           <M> Nouveau (nVidia) cards                                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                           (5)   Maximum debug level                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                           (3)   Default debug level                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                           [*]   Support for backlight control                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                           < > Intel I810                                                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                           < > Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                           < > Matrox g200/g400                    
```

but when i tried to load the nouveau module, i got

```

[    4.949564] nouveau: Unknown symbol wmi_evaluate_method (err 0)

[    4.949582] nouveau: Unknown symbol wmi_has_guid (err 0)

```

i already have 

```

 > Device Drivers > X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers > WMI

```

enabled...

----------

## chithanh

It looks like you possibly did not install the new kernel after building it.

Verify with "uname -a" (build date and time) that you are running the kernel you think you are.

----------

## xaon

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> It looks like you possibly did not install the new kernel after building it.
> 
> Verify with "uname -a" (build date and time) that you are running the kernel you think you are.

 

strange... the timestamp in "uname -a" is not correct...

```

Linux localhost 3.14.14-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Aug 17 17:07:56 CEST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

but i have been compiling the kernel many time these days...

```
localhost ~ # ls -lrth /boot/

total 17M

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5.2M Oct  2 23:47 vmlinuz-3.14.14-gentoo.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8M Oct  2 23:47 System.map-3.14.14-gentoo.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  91K Oct  2 23:47 config-3.14.14-gentoo.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5.2M Oct  2 23:47 vmlinuz-3.14.14-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8M Oct  2 23:47 System.map-3.14.14-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  91K Oct  2 23:47 config-3.14.14-gentoo
```

```
menuentry 'gentoo' {

                    set root=(hd1,2)

        linux   /vmlinuz-3.14.14-gentoo root=/dev/sdb6 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd

}
```

----------

## Jaglover

```
# mount /boot

# ls -l /boot
```

----------

## xaon

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # mount /boot
> 
> ...

 

you are absolute right!!   and how stupid am i ...

thank you guys!

----------

